# Which engine is best?



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey fellow Audi/VW,

First off, I understand that my question has probably been answered a million times over throughout the history of this forum, so forgive me. My question is I am looking to acquire an S4/RS4 and wanted to know if anyone can point me in the direction of which years/platform are the best in terms of lack of mechanical issues as a whole and the ability to get a plethora of aftermarket mods for small to large power gains. Would that translate to the 2.7L or 4.2L? What are the main pros and cons for each engine? I won't be able to afford anything in the B7 platform so that is out. Thank you again.

Brad


----------



## joshblues21 (Jun 26, 2009)

Rs4 in the US are only B7 chasis... so thats out.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

bjohns86 said:


> Hey fellow Audi/VW,
> 
> First off, I understand that my question has probably been answered a million times over throughout the history of this forum, so forgive me. My question is I am looking to acquire an S4/RS4 and wanted to know if anyone can point me in the direction of which years/platform are the best in terms of lack of mechanical issues as a whole and the ability to get a plethora of aftermarket mods for small to large power gains. Would that translate to the 2.7L or 4.2L? What are the main pros and cons for each engine? I won't be able to afford anything in the B7 platform so that is out. Thank you again.
> 
> Brad


 The 4.2l V8 S4 has lots of chain, guide and tensioner problems. I have not bought one yet just stayed with 2.7l turbos S4s and A6s four cars so far. But I am weakening as the prices sag and distressed ones show up--like a 103,000 mile 2004 S4 no start for $3500.00. Also most S4s have tons of issues due in part to the owners who buy them and use them hard.


----------

